# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  منصات التداول في شركه AiTrade

## AiTrade

منصات التداول 
تزود شركة AiTrade افضل منصه تداول والتي صممت خصيصا لتلبيه حاجات المتداول ولاتاحه فرصهالتداول بشكل سهل, امن وسريع
انواع منصات التداول:
*الاولي هي منصه الويب* *sirix** :*
تبعا للتذبذبات التي يشهدها السوق اليوم , يحتاج المتداول الى منصه تداول متطوره ومصممه لتلائم احتياجاته . منصة AiTradeالويب هي منصه مبنيه على الإنترنت بشكل كامل, حيث لا يتطلب الأمر منك تحميل أي برنامج لتتمكن من التداول في أي وقت ومن أي مكان في العالم حتى و إن كنت تستخدم جهاز غير جهازك. إن منصة التداول الخاصه بنا, تملك كل الأدوات التي يحتاجها المستثمر للتداول على أفضل وجه, دون الحاجه لإستخدام أي برامج أخرى.
*والثانيه هي منصه الهاتف المحمول* *sirix** :*
تمكن شركة  AiTrade عملائها من التداول في أي وقت ومن أي مكان عن طريق الهاتف المحمول, حيث تقدم الشركه منصه ملائمة للهواتف الذكيه لتتأكد من عدم تضييع أي فرصة تداول في السوق

----------

